# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  lata vacia que se llena sola

## chiripicajoso

hola, he aprendido el secreto del juego de la lata vacía que se llena sola( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TR :117: cGklnzQ ) y quería saber si hay que realizarlo 5 mins despues de "eso"  (el que sepa el truco sabe de que hablo) si estas una noche entera con "eso" terminara yendose el gas?  quiza he hablado un poco de como hacerlo pero es como menos datos le puedo poner a este post  lo siento si es así. pero necesito saberlo y tengo otra duda que aqui no puedo ponerla porque revelaría el misterio  asique diganme como puedo entrar a la zona secreta para poder comentarlo  allí   muchas gracias y si este post ya está tratado mis disculpas ya que en buscador no lo encontré

----------


## AHC

Hola chiripicajoso.

Aqui te dejo una larga discusion sobre este tema.



http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...asc&highlight=


Saludos
AHC

----------


## LUAL64

solo tengo una pregunta es muy dificil ese truco :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: ??

----------


## AHC

Dificultad, Dificultad....todos tienen su grado de dificultad.
Hasta el juego mas automatico tiene su dificultad.

Este como todos los demas si no lo haces bien seguramente te saldra mal.
SIn un minimo de experiencia en angulos lo echas a perder facilmente.

Respuesta : Es Dificil  :twisted: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## LUAL64

y me podrian decir en donde puedo encontrarlo que lo he buscado mucho y nomas no lo encuentro.
o tal vez el efecto no pero una manera de como me pueda guiar para hacerlo.
gracias

----------


## AHC

La verdad es que a mi me lo enseñaron en un taller en la academia donde asisto a clases de Magia General y no sabria decirte en que libro o publicacion lo podrias encontrar.

Esperemos a que otro conteste.

Saludos
AHC

----------


## aitorlarrea

la verdad es que es dificil llevarlo a cabo, pero "saber" como se hace es facil, yo lo saque observando, con algo de imaginacion y probando distintas alternativas. Lo mismo con el de la moneda en la lata. Espero no haber hablado demasiado...

----------


## LUAL64

muchas gracias por sus respuestas
creo me pondre a observar bien como se hace

----------


## dante

Pues no mires a magos yotuberos haciendolo. Almenos mira el vídeo de cuando lo hicieron en Nada x Aqui.

----------

